# Popular Face Pictures



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I realize not everyone is alike, so one person can't always answer for another. With that said, I'm curious about a couple of popular face pictures that I see a lot on dating sits.

- why do women take pics with their mouth open? It's that look like their best friend they hadn't seen in 2 years just walked in, or someone just poked them in the ribs. I've seen women post ten face pics, and 7 of them are like that. 

- what is the deal with adding cartoon ears and nose. If I'm not mistaken, this comes from a certain App, but why post it on a dating site? Is looking like a gerbil sexy to some? 

Keep in mind, I'm 50, so the women I'm talking about are within that age range and not 18.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I really can’t answer for those women. But I can say that I’ve seen a couple of men’s profiles that say along the line of “if you have pics of yourself with kitty insta filters, swipe left. I’m not 13.”

So clearly it is a common thing! And I mean guys my age are saying this so like you said, they are seeing this in grown ass women’s profiles. 

I have the same question though about why do so many men have pics of themselves with dead bleeding fish? Why would they think that is attractive to the average female?

I’ve concluded that some people think that what they think is attractive on them is going to be attractive to others. So the guy with the fish and the girl with the puppy ears pics, they both like those pics of themselves and think others will too.

As for the mouth open thing...I’m not sure but I think you are talking about pics of them laughing or goofing around? My guess is that they think they are showing you their happy fun side?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

NO clue on why women in this age group are posting the Snapchat animal things on a dating site.

The mouth thing...I have always assumed it was a slight reference to a bj. Maybe I’m just a perv. I don’t think they look attractive either, but I’m fairly sure that is the look at the end of most pornos as three women are just so thrilled to have cum spayed near and in their mouths as it kinda continues all of their non-stop 10 minute orgasms that started the second he touched one of them.

Ya know, real life stuff. Like giraffe ears on a woman who just got her new AARP card in the mail.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Can you find a random internet pic of any woman with the mouth open thing you are describing? I had the same pervy thoughts Spicy did, but then I thought hmmm, most girls probably aren’t as pervy as I am. That’s probably not it. Maybe he means just a really big smile with teeth showing or the way your mouth is mostly open when you are laughing.

I don’t know if this link will work, but do you mean similar to this?

https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-p...-wide-and-eyes-closed-screaming-17381893.html

(She’s not screaming as much as laughing)


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Spicy:

My wife WAS sleeping next to me until I read this post and laughed so loud it woke her up...

It SO sums it up.


Spicy said:


> NO clue on why women in this age group are posting the Snapchat animal things on a dating site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it is supposed to be the sultry model look.


Faithful Wife said:


> Can you find a random internet pic of any woman with the mouth open thing you are describing? I had the same pervy thoughts Spicy did, but then I thought hmmm, most girls probably aren’t as pervy as I am. That’s probably not it. Maybe he means just a really big smile with teeth showing or the way your mouth is mostly open when you are laughing.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

farsidejunky said:


> I think it is supposed to be the sultry model look.
> 
> 
> Faithful Wife said:
> ...


Ok I think they call that duck face (pouty lips all the way up to kissy lips).

But I read his description and it sounds more like the face you make when you are having a belly laugh. Your mouth is wide open but also in a somewhat smile shape.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

farsidejunky said:


> Spicy:
> 
> My wife WAS sleeping next to me until I read this post and laughed so loud it woke her up...
> 
> ...


And you made mine by your reply. I’m glad I’m not the only one with a very screwy sense of humor.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I think Ruby Wax is as sexy as hell.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Lets not forget the pet photo...you know, the ones of JUST the pet. Sunset photos...the ones of JUST the sunset. Vacation photos...the ones of JUST a building. Ladies, we are only interested in photos that YOU are a subject in. From every angle possible so we can assess you physically. Did you really think we read and retained anything you wrote in your profile??

The other ones that I don't understand are the obvious "check out my boobs" photos. Carefully cropped to point down and show accentuated cleavage. I'm sure these same women complain about the type of guys that they get responses from.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I imagine that in a society that clearly highly values youth, the Insta filters are intended to convey the message that those ladies are fun, youthful, with-it women who haven't yet retired into utter cluelessness about modern culture. And, frankly, a lot of women actually are just clueless enough that they've got their nieces, daughters, granddaughters or much-younger friends and co-workers helping them with their profiles. So, chances are actually pretty good that, while your prospective date is 50, the person who told them to use those pictures is probably early-mid 20s. 


But, trust me when I say that the ladies aren't the only ones screwing up really badly in their online dating profile pictures. I've seen some _really_ questionable stuff on men's profiles as well. 

The dead critter(s) - fish, birds, ducks, deer, whatever - they've just killed. I hunt and fish, and even I don't think that's a good look. 
The "pay no attention to the (mostly) cropped-out woman" photos. Those are usually clearly wedding photos of him with his (if you're lucky) *ex*-wife. 
The "these are kids, because I have kids, but they aren't _my_ kids because only losers put vulnerable children's images on the interwebs where any pervert could see them" scold photos. 
The endless pictures of exotic pets, hunting trophies, land, homes, boats, cars, manly rings and necklaces, and other things that are apparently intended to convey wealth. Those are generally coupled with a request indicating "no gold-diggers".
The profiles that contain only images of the dude, invariably shirtless, taken in obviously-public restroom mirrors. 
Anything with Insta filters. You think a grown woman with puppy ears is bad? Wait until it's a 45+ year old shirtless bank executive. 
The random shots of a svelte and well-manicured lower torso clad only in low-slung jeans barely clinging to hips. They're supposed to be the profile-owner but you're pretty sure are actually cropped from a Calvin Klein sport-fragrance ad.
The profile pictures that are all of feet - his feet and/or the sexy feet of women he finds sexy because feet. And toes. And feet. 


Poor judgement knows no gender. And crazy people be crazy. Welcome to online dating!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Yep...if I have to look at 20 pictures of your Harley, you can look at a couple of my dogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who hated those doctored pictures! I call those goofy ears and floating hearts/flowers masks of insecurity, a turn off for me. Not sure why people think it's cute, I just want to see what you truly look like. 

Another thing I notice on women's profiles is how many claim to have green eyes. I'm 58 and have only known two women in all my life the truly had green eyes.

I imagine women have their own list of greviences when it comes to men's profiles though.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I imagine that in a society that clearly highly values youth, the Insta filters are intended to convey the message that those ladies are fun, youthful, with-it women who haven't yet retired into utter cluelessness about modern culture. And, frankly, a lot of women actually are just clueless enough that they've got their nieces, daughters, granddaughters or much-younger friends and co-workers helping them with their profiles. So, chances are actually pretty good that, while your prospective date is 50, the person who told them to use those pictures is probably early-mid 20s.
> 
> 
> But, trust me when I say that the ladies aren't the only ones screwing up really badly in their online dating profile pictures. I've seen some _really_ questionable stuff on men's profiles as well.
> ...



Your post made me laugh so hard. All of it is so true. But you've given me food for thought. 

All of the photographs I take have my son or friends in them. I rarely do solo pics. Even selfies have others in them. I would be the one who would post cropped pics. My son is my height so I'm sure people would think it's my ex, lol.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

I feel attacked by this thread. Hmmm


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks once again for confirming my decision never to date again.
Please continue posting dog pics after living 20+ years surrounded by dogs, I can pretty well judge dogs better than people.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

You sparked my curiosity OP. I downloaded the snapchat app just to see what all if the buzz is about. I LOVE it. 
So much fun!!!!.. 

Here's my new dating app profile pic. 

1) Open mouth.....check
2) Weird fuzzy animal ears and crazy filter....check
3) and green eyes (mine are hazel) for the win!.... Check


😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣

This is so much fun.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually don't mind pet photos. I'd rather date a Labrador or GSP guy than a St. Bernard guy or a man with a Malti-poo. 

Come to think of it, I actually really appreciate people being exactly themselves in their online dating profiles. I appreciate knowing upfront what I'm dealing with. I prefer to think of all the inappropriate, odd, freaky, crazy, poorly-chosen pictures on dating profiles as a reflection of who those people really are. And I judge their suitability for me as a potential partner accordingly.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Rowan said:


> I actually don't mind pet photos. I'd rather date a Labrador or GSP guy than a St. Bernard guy or a man with a Malti-poo.
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I actually really appreciate people being exactly themselves in their online dating profiles. I appreciate knowing upfront what I'm dealing with. I prefer to think of all the inappropriate, odd, freaky, crazy, poorly-chosen pictures on dating profiles as a reflection of who those people really are. And I judge their suitability for me as a potential partner accordingly.




Yep...I’d rather date guy holding Pookie Bear than guy proudly displaying dead deer head!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Lila said:


> You sparked my curiosity OP. I downloaded the snapchat app just to see what all if the buzz is about. I LOVE it.
> So much fun!!!!..
> 
> Here's my new dating app profile pic.
> ...


For all those interested in an example of the "open mouth pic," this is a perfect example. It's actually fairly common, but I guess I never payed much attention to it until I noticed so many women posting the "mouth open" pics on dating sites. It's not just a "big smile" pic or about to take a bite of an apple pic, but their mouth is just open as if something just surprised them. What does it represent? What prompts someone to open their mouth when their picture is taken? I'm not trying to be a smart aleck at all at all; i just don't get it.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmm. The picture didn't come along when I quoted Lila, but refer to her post a couple up for the picture.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

southbound said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > You sparked my curiosity OP. I downloaded the snapchat app just to see what all if the buzz is about. I LOVE it.
> ...


 @southbound... You're reading too much into it. . It's just a photo. It doesn't mean anything other than the person is probably goofy or unattractive (those filters are AWESOME btw)

Some people post pics of themselves with their animals. They love their pets enough to want to share them with potential dating partners. Others love their cars, motorcycles, adventures, hiking, whatever. 

If you don't like goofy (or potentially unattractive women) then left swipe (or right, don't remember which one means NEXT).


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Aren't you supposed to be traveling out of the country or something?

:-D


Lila said:


> You sparked my curiosity OP. I downloaded the snapchat app just to see what all if the buzz is about. I LOVE it.
> So much fun!!!!..
> 
> Here's my new dating app profile pic.
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Lila said:


> @southbound... You're reading too much into it. . It's just a photo. It doesn't mean anything other than the person is probably goofy or unattractive (those filters are AWESOME btw)
> 
> Some people post pics of themselves with their animals. They love their pets enough to want to share them with potential dating partners. Others love their cars, motorcycles, adventures, hiking, whatever.
> 
> If you don't like goofy (or potentially unattractive women) then left swipe (or right, don't remember which one means NEXT).


I do know what you mean by reading too much into something; I've never been one to make a mountain of a mole hill, but I don't think I'm reading too much into it, I'm just curious. Even though it's not a life changer, it's something that people have to make a conscience effort to do, so I'm curious. For example, if every time I have my picture taken, I grab my ears and pull them out, there has to be a reason. Apparently I think it has some positive attribute, else I wouldn't do it. I was just curious as to why the "mouth open" pose is popular. I guess I just think it's slightly weird that a 50 year old woman would post 7/10 pics with her mouth open in that fashion.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> Aren't you supposed to be traveling out of the country or something?
> 
> :-D
> 
> ...


Lol. Still am. Just killing time at the beach waiting for our tour to start. 😁


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Lila said:


> Lol. Still am. Just killing time at the beach waiting for our tour to start. 😁


Tour?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

southbound said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Still am. Just killing time at the beach waiting for our tour to start. 😁
> ...


Excursion. Sightseeing tour to some underwater caves.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Lila said:


> Excursion. Sightseeing tour to some underwater caves.


Oh,ok. I thought perhaps you were in a band.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

I've not been on dating sites, but I imagine women are posting these pics cuz they think they look cute, sexy, and fun. An open mouth smile denotes laughing which means good times. 

I mean, I think @Lila looks beautiful, fun loving, and adorable in her pic above. If I were a single dude I would totally swipe right. 

And open mouth smiles = flirty/sexy which really isn’t anything new. Marilyn Monroe was rocking that look in many of her pics, like forever ago.










I think it makes her look happy-go-lucky, flirtatious, and fun. Nothing wrong with any of those, in my book. 

But if that’s not for you, then just skip over these ladies and move on to someone who does pique your interest. C'est la vie. Isn’t that kinda the point of online dating anyway?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I've not been on dating sites, but I imagine women are posting these pics cuz they think they look cute, sexy, and fun. An open mouth smile denotes laughing which means good times.
> 
> I mean, I think @Lila looks beautiful, fun loving, and adorable in her pic above. If I were a single dude I would totally swipe right.
> 
> ...


I would describe Marilyn Monroe's as more of a "big smile" bordering on laughter as if the camera man is trying to make her laugh and is succeeding. What I'm referring to is one that appears to be emulating the look of surprise, and I must say, Lila's picture is a perfect example. I can understand one pic, but why would a woman want to display that look in the majority of her profile pics? Is it considered sexier and more attractive than just a normal smile?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I imagine older women are doing it because it minimizes drooping jowls and wrinkles.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

southbound said:


> I would describe Marilyn Monroe's as more of a "big smile" bordering on laughter as if the camera man is trying to make her laugh and is succeeding. What I'm referring to is one that appears to be emulating the look of surprise, and I must say, Lila's picture is a perfect example. I can understand one pic, but why would a woman want to display that look in the majority of her profile pics? Is it considered sexier and more attractive than just a normal smile?


I mean zero offense, but this is starting to get like the meme of the confused math lady.










They're just pictures. Presumably people only post pics on their dating profiles in which they feel they look attractive, right? I'm thinking these women post these pics cuz they think they look cute and fun. No more, no less.

I'm all for overthinking (heck, I overthink my overthinking!), but I really do believe it's that simple.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

southbound said:


> - why do women take pics with their mouth open?



Hmmm...maybe for the same reason men take dumb pictures in their bathrooms, with their pants half unzipped. (They think it’s seksy?)
It’s a marriage made in heavens! (The mouth and the pants).   




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I mean zero offense, but this is starting to get like the meme of the confused math lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense taken; like I said, I was just curious, and I appreciate your responses. I guess I'm just a "thinker" when it comes to human behavior; the whys of human behavior fascinates me. It's not something that people have done all my life, so I was just curious. Sometimes a mountain can be made by both sides of anything when the original question has to be explained: no, it's not a typical smile, it's not a typical laugh. It looks like you are preparing for a tongue depressor. It appears the doctor said, "open your mouth and say Ahhh." You have probably answered it: they probably just think it looks cute and fun. No more, no less. One day it will probably go out of style and their grandchildren will ask, "Grandma, why is your mouth wide open in all your pictures?" 

Here is another example I found
View attachment 63953


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

The Instagram filters on anyone over 25 are as irritating as anyone over 25 flicking the bird to the camera in a group pic. Yeah, most folks outgrow that crap in High school, unfortunately, obviously some don't.

As far as the open mouth look, duckface or sideways peace/V signs it seems to be a reactionary thing when some people get their picture taken. My guess, as others have said, is they think it looks cute and it's almost like a reflex. I think it makes them look just like another sheep or lemming in the crowd, but that's just me.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I've not been on dating sites, but I imagine women are posting these pics cuz they think they look cute, sexy, and fun. An open mouth smile denotes laughing which means good times.
> 
> 
> And open mouth smiles = flirty/sexy which really isn’t anything new. Marilyn Monroe was rocking that look in many of her pics, like forever ago.
> ...


I totally agree with this @Curse of Millhaven. I see pics of people of smiling with their mouths open and automatically think they are guffawing. They look like they are having such a great time. And few people can look good guffawing. The ones that pull that off in pics are unique. 



> I mean, I think @Lila looks beautiful, fun loving, and adorable in her pic above. If I were a single dude I would totally swipe right. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>


Awww, thank you. I would never actually post that pic on a profile but those overlays (?) are very entertaining. My son, sister and I could not stop laughing at some of them. 

But I know why people are tempted to use filters on photos. They make everything perfect..... And unrealistic.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's done to avoid facial recognition software .


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

john117 said:


> It's done to avoid facial recognition software .


that's about as good of an explanation as any! :smile2: :surprise: Interesting. The smilie with it's mouth open is labeled, "surprise."


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Oh well.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Rowan said:


> I actually don't mind pet photos. I'd rather date a Labrador or GSP guy than a St. Bernard guy or a man with a Malti-poo.


Curious ??Because labs and gsp's have more functional abilities??


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Lila said:


> You sparked my curiosity OP. I downloaded the snapchat app just to see what all if the buzz is about. I LOVE it.
> So much fun!!!!..
> 
> Here's my new dating app profile pic.
> ...


Damn! I thought you were older.......good on ya"..........


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

southbound said:


> No offense taken; like I said, I was just curious, and I appreciate your responses. I guess I'm just a "thinker" when it comes to human behavior; the whys of human behavior fascinates me. It's not something that people have done all my life, so I was just curious. Sometimes a mountain can be made by both sides of anything when the original question has to be explained: no, it's not a typical smile, it's not a typical laugh. It looks like you are preparing for a tongue depressor. It appears the doctor said, "open your mouth and say Ahhh." You have probably answered it: they probably just think it looks cute and fun. No more, no less. One day it will probably go out of style and their grandchildren will ask, "Grandma, why is your mouth wide open in all your pictures?"
> 
> Here is another example I found
> View attachment 63953


Haha I think that lady looks awesome and is like, *honk honk* “Get in losers we’re going to Funtown!!” 

It’s all in your perspective, I guess. It’s like a profile pic Rorschach test – I just see a harmless pic of a lady tryna look cute and fun. 

Dunno tho. I’m a little like you and always puzzling over why do the humans do this, why do the humans do that?? I never know really. 

And like I said, I’ve never been on a dating site/app and I’m not on social media (would only be interested in asocial media!), so I’m not sure what’s going on with you crazy kids these days!

Also I’m not into selfies and don’t like my pic taken. I always look sullen or, in the rare event that I do smile, it looks more like a tight-lipped, pained grimace (sexxy lol!) 

So from my perspective, I would tend to think these ladies just look fun and happy, which is always a good look in my book. 




john117 said:


> Oh well.


John, I would most definitely swipe right on that fine fellow! What a handsome dapper gent!


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Betrayedone said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > You sparked my curiosity OP. I downloaded the snapchat app just to see what all if the buzz is about. I LOVE it.
> ...


I AM older (44). The magic of those filters cannot be undersold. They remove every wrinkle, crease, and lump. I get why women love using them in their pics


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Lila said:


> I AM older (44). The magic of those filters cannot be undersold. They remove every wrinkle, crease, and lump. I get why women love using them in their pics




I think that is the point here. A lot of guys I talk to through OLD say that when they meet ladies they are nothing like their profile pictures and are disappointed. Then the ladies come across as not being very honest. I get it. I think the filters are silly and I understand that they are fun for a lot of people but probably not a good idea to use on all of your OLD profile pictures, giving men the wrong idea about your actual appearance. 

I don’t post glamour shots or even pics of me with makeup because that is not what someone would see on a daily basis with me. I am real big on being completely honest on my profile. I probably get a lot fewer hits but I like to think that I am avoiding the superficial guys looking for arm candy that mainly serves to boost their ego. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Lila said:


> I AM older (44). The magic of those filters cannot be undersold. They remove every wrinkle, crease, and lump. I get why women love using them in their pics


Please tell me that you actually have a line or wrinkle because your pic gave me a great big case of "I'm SO jealous!".


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Please tell me that you actually have a line or wrinkle because your pic gave me a great big case of "I'm SO jealous!".




IKR?? It would be interesting to compare the before and afters. She is beautiful nonetheless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

This thread reminds me of some of the internet articles I have read over the years about celebrities with v/s without makeup. Huge difference between the two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> Haha I think that lady looks awesome and is like, *honk honk* “Get in losers we’re going to Funtown!!”
> 
> It’s all in your perspective, I guess. It’s like a profile pic Rorschach test – I just see a harmless pic of a lady tryna look cute and fun.
> 
> So from my perspective, I would tend to think these ladies just look fun and happy, which is always a good look in my book.


You are correct; there is nothing wrong with that, but is that the only trait that people feel they need to express to attract a partner these days? At age 50, is that the most important thing? I don't want to sound dull, but at age 50, I would assume people might be looking for something that might develop into a long term relationship at some point, and at some point, real life sets in. A dating site gives an opportunity to give a brief description of who one really is, and the only thing they can do is show how "fun" they are.

It might be nice to have some hint if the woman is mature enough to handle a few serious or everyday things in life, but all I see is a 50 year old woman with her mouth open trying to convince me that she is a living Indiana Jones movie. I did chat with one woman, and she said it amazed her how many women wrote that they are , "living life to the fullest." She said she felt more like she was "running on empty." For me, that seemed real. 

I don't think one has to act like they are 90 and in a retirement home at age 50, but maybe I'm just attracted to maturity. Trying to convince me that you can keep up with the 20 year old crowd doesn't particularly excite me either.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> This thread reminds me of some of the internet articles I have read over the years about celebrities with v/s without makeup. Huge difference between the two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As my daughter so succinctly observed, Photoshop and makeup aren't too different from each other in this aspect.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

southbound said:


> You are correct; there is nothing wrong with that, but is that the only trait that people feel they need to express to attract a partner these days? At age 50, is that the most important thing? I don't want to sound dull, but at age 50, I would assume people might be looking for something that might develop into a long term relationship at some point, and at some point, real life sets in. A dating site gives an opportunity to give a brief description of who one really is, and the only thing they can do is show how "fun" they are.
> 
> It might be nice to have some hint if the woman is mature enough to handle a few serious or everyday things in life, but all I see is a 50 year old woman with her mouth open trying to convince me that she is a living Indiana Jones movie. I did chat with one woman, and she said it amazed her how many women wrote that they are , "living life to the fullest." She said she felt more like she was "running on empty." For me, that seemed real.
> 
> I don't think one has to act like they are 90 and in a retirement home at age 50, but maybe I'm just attracted to maturity. Trying to convince me that you can keep up with the 20 year old crowd doesn't particularly excite me either.


I have nothing but admiration for a fun-loving person in their 50s, 60s, 70s, and beyond. Some may call it immaturity, but I think it’s lovely. 

I feel like happiness should be a priority for anyone at any age. Being a person is hard and it’s exhausting just existing for some of us (hello me!), why not find some fun where you can?

And I’m a pretty dour, serious, uber-responsible person, but I love to laugh and squeeze some joy out of life when I can. 

Maybe the plethora of profile pics of 50-year-old ladies you’re seeing with their happy-go-lucky surprise faces are just coming out of many years of bad marriages; they may indeed be hoping for some fun times ahead. I do not begrudge them that. 

But it doesn’t mean they are not mature enough to handle everyday serious life events and it doesn’t mean fun is all they’re after or that they don’t want a long-term relationship. 

It means they posted a pic in which they looked happy and excited. 

If you don’t like what you see and based on their pic alone you surmise you would not be compatible, then just move on. Again, is that not the point of online dating?

And “living life to the fullest” could mean anything. I mean, I’m over here living my best life enjoying the holidays sipping tea eating homemade zucchini bread pumping myself up to “Eye of the Tiger” performed entirely on cello while eagerly looking forward to destroying my fella at a game of Scrabble tonight. 

Life is what you make it.

Anyhoo, it’s been nice chatting with you but I think I’m gonna tap dance outta here. I’m not the best person to discuss the nuances of online dating profile pics. I’ve never done it and if I did, my profile pic would probably be Tina from Bob’s Burgers or Medusa. *swipe left ad infinitum* Lol!

Good luck in your online dating search; I wish you the best!


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@Curse of Millhaven, you have an incredible gift for expressing yourself perfectly. I was nodding my head yes as I was reading it. And the reference to Tina on Bob's Burgers made my laugh. I love, love, love that show. Louise is my favorite. She's loveable but ruthless. 
@Elizabeth001 and @Blondilocks. Click on my avatar and you'll see "the real" me with my little man. I have a filtered version I'll upload for comparison.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Lila said:


> @Curse of Millhaven, you have an incredible gift for expressing yourself perfectly. I was nodding my head yes as I was reading it. And the reference to Tina on Bob's Burgers made my laugh. I love, love, love that show. Louise is my favorite. She's loveable but ruthless.
> 
> @Elizabeth001 and @Blondilocks. Click on my avatar and you'll see "the real" me with my little man. I have a filtered version I'll upload for comparison.


Still don't see any lines or wrinkles. Bummer! ha-ha Did get a crick in my neck, though. lol Cute, cute, cute son!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Lila said:


> @Curse of Millhaven, you have an incredible gift for expressing yourself perfectly. I was nodding my head yes as I was reading it. And the reference to Tina on Bob's Burgers made my laugh. I love, love, love that show. Louise is my favorite. She's loveable but ruthless.
> 
> 
> @Elizabeth001 and @Blondilocks. Click on my avatar and you'll see "the real" me with my little man. I have a filtered version I'll upload for comparison.




I’m on Tapatalk so I can’t view photos on profiles. I’ll take Blondie’s word 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I have nothing but admiration for a fun-loving person in their 50s, 60s, 70s, and beyond. Some may call it immaturity, but I think it’s lovely.
> 
> I feel like happiness should be a priority for anyone at any age. Being a person is hard and it’s exhausting just existing for some of us (hello me!), why not find some fun where you can?
> 
> ...


You are very correct! I guess we just view things from our perspective. Sometimes it is difficult to understand a position that is not an extreme. For me, I've often said that if some kind of device could be hooked up to me to measure happiness, there couldn't be a happier person than I am. I feel like happiness should be a priority too. If I wasn't happy, I'd probably go crazy. I've never participated in the rat race of life, and I lead a fairly stress free life; I'm happy. I don't feel like happiness is a struggle or that I'm having to squeeze a little happiness out here and there. 

With that said, I guess I don't put as much effort into trying to show everyone else that I'm happy. I guess I consider that a given for anyone who is healthy. So, i guess I see some people as trying a little too hard to show their happiness. Who knows.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok no joke, I saw a 30 year old guy on bumble today that had this exact filter on one of his profile pics.






The thing with all of these filters is that they are mostly meant for women, and they deliberately accentuate and put “fake makeup” on the areas of the face that women usually put real make up on: concealer to balance out blemishes and make your face look clear, blush on the cheeks, eyelashes are made thicker and darker (eyes made slightly bigger and wider by this effect also), tinted lips.

And thus, it makes men look like they are wearing make up.

Men use these filters too, sometimes without any goofy graphics, just the one that basically “makes up” your face. You can always tell because their skin looks flat, there is no variation in complexion at all, not even shadows. It’s weird looking.


----------

